# Redfish on the fly



## Jacob Schmanske (Aug 13, 2018)

I went out last weekend and waded a flat. I started the day off blind casting with no luck. Eventually I saw a few tailing and things got going quick. The first day I was out I picked up my first bull on the fly. The second day was followed with a upper slot. Both were caught using a reddington behemoth with scientific anglers winter redfish and a tfo bvk 8wt and hand tied fly of my own






. Location was Galveston, Texas


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats man, good shots too!


----------



## ShallowH2o (Jan 27, 2019)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Josh Gisclair (Mar 13, 2019)

Nice! That's what we call a hammer! Congrats!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the report. Gives me hope. Must have had someone along to take the excellent picture of your with the big red.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Really nice! Congrats. Not been that successful a lately ....


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Sweet report and pics. Well done!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2019)

Nice work! If we can ever get it to stop raining I might get some fishing in myself!


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Great post!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yessir!


----------



## dux20 (Mar 18, 2018)

Well Done! It's always a bonus to catch on a fly you made yourself.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Awesome! Gives me hope after being skunked on the skiff the last 2 times out.


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice work and great pics!


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

nice job


----------



## Tatom D Bivins (Apr 17, 2019)

Nice job


----------



## sholmes (Jun 27, 2019)

Awesome catch! Maybe I missed it, but what fly pattern did you use to catch him?


----------



## Jacob Schmanske (Aug 13, 2018)

sholmes said:


> Awesome catch! Maybe I missed it, but what fly pattern did you use to catch him?


Small shrimp pattern. I could send a pic but I have no idea how too.


----------

